# Towing troubles



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

When I go over 50mph with my brand new CM 2 horse horse trailer in tow, there is a jerking/vibrating feeling, like the trailer doesn't want to follow. Truck (F-150 with tow package, 3.73 gear ratio, brand new tires) is rated to tow 9300 lbs, empty trailer is 2300, and truck doesn't feel or sound like it's struggling to pull or stop. I had the tire & lube guys double check trailer lug nuts at 50 & 150 miles per trailer specs and the jerky feeling lessened somewhat. I've adjusted trailer brake controller, even unplugged the trailer for several miles to see if brakes were sticking. Any thoughts? It didn't do this jerking when I drove it off the lot and the 50 miles of highway home.


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Does the trailer stay straight behind your truck and not sway/wander from side to side?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trailer tracks straight, no sway. It's a front-back jerkiness. The first time it did it, I actually had someone check to make sure all trailer wheels were turning when I drove.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Wheel alignment needed???


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Cynical25 said:


> Trailer tracks straight, no sway. It's a front-back jerkiness. The first time it did it, I actually had someone check to make sure all trailer wheels were turning when I drove.


Is it worse or better with a load? Does the jerking go away while accelerating even slightly?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I had that exact problem. Brand new Michellin 10 ply tires made for towing- pure junk. It seems the side walls were too thin & at speed with a load they would collapse causing the sway. Changed tires & all was good again.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're the problematic tires on the truck or on the trailer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> We're the problematic tires on the truck or on the trailer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me they were on the truck.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not a mechanic, but the front/back jerkiness makes me think brake controller.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There isn't a surge brake on the trailer, is there? They will have that feeling. Or, maybe you have a little battery operated emergency sensor brake (it engages if the trailer comes unhooked) that is contacting when it shouldn't.

That 's all I can think of right now....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Is your hitch possibly loose? 
Do you have a frame hitch?
Are you towing on a bumper hitch and possibly the bumper bolts are loose?

Does your truck and trailer ride level or pitched higher in front and lower at the back of the trailer?

Is your break-away cable OK? 
Not pulled partially out?

The fact you drove home 50 miles and it was fine then and now you are "feeling" this tells you it is something from then to now that changed...
You're right to be concerned....

Let us know what you find when you find it please....
_I am curious_.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Is your trailer new as in brand new? Or your new used trailer? I would check the wheel bearings if it's a used trailer, if the wheel hubs get warm/hot to the touch when towing, it's either the brakes or possibly the bearings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

natisha said:


> For me they were on the truck.


Good to know as I'm about to replace my truck's tires ;-)


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it a gooesneck? A tag? Electric brakes or surge? Straight or slant load? Were you loaded both ways? Weight of horses?

Need more info. Post a pic of the combination hooked up if you can as that can often yield info.

A lot of things can cause this. A hookup problem as mentioned, hitch angle (is the trailer nose high/nose low?), incorrect loading (too nose heavy, tail heavy?), intermittent dragging brake (broken, loose, worn out, or missing release spring on the shoes) or even a horse that won't stay still - 1200#'s of impatient horse in the back who's smacking his honches back and forth on the pads will cause exactly what you're explaining. Was the trailer loaded when you experienced this?

With regards to the last bit...What's your livestock hauling experience? If it was loaded, are you sure it wasn't the horses causing it and you were misidentifying it as a mechanical issue?


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd check the bearings.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> Good to know as I'm about to replace my truck's tires ;-)


I have Michelins on my truck and 2016 large LQ trailer and I couldn't be happier with the tires.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I have Michelins on my truck and 2016 large LQ trailer and I couldn't be happier with the tires.


For me it wasn't the tire brand but the soft side walls of the 10 ply tires that were the problem.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

natisha said:


> For me it wasn't the tire brand but the soft side walls of the 10 ply tires that were the problem.


10 ply tires should be pretty strong... I've been towing with the OEM tires up until now with no issues. What did you replace the 10 plies with?

Apologies for sidetracking the thread OP 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I had this same exact problem when I had my f150. After replacing tires on both the truck and trailer, checking bearings and about everything else you can think of- I got a weight distribution hitch and it went away. See if anyone around one has one you can try out before purchasing.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Until the OP gets back to us and clarifies some of the questions we're all just shooting in the dark at the moment. We don't even know if it's a gooseneck or a tag trailer still, if it only does it when loaded, etc etc - all my questions in my earlier response are important parts of the puzzle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To eliminate one towing problem wrap the couplers with plastic. It prevents corrosion within the couplers. When that happens lights or brakes malfunction.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> To eliminate one towing problem wrap the couplers with plastic. It prevents corrosion within the couplers. When that happens lights or brakes malfunction.


 Having the coupler cause any interference with brakes or lights indicates that the trailer is grounding through the hitch, something that shouldn't be occurring - trailer electrical plugs carry a dedicated ground to avoid this (highly unreliable) hitch grounding alternative. 

That aside, the only thing that might result was intermittent braking if the ground was bad or the trailer was relying on the hitch for ground...and that doesn't seem to be the case - to the contrary she did mention actually trying with the electrical cord completely disconnected with the same results.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Since it doesn't appear to be a common problem, I'll call the dealer in the morning and make sure a mechanic checks it out before I drive 3 hrs roundtrip to pick up my new horse next weekend. Grrr.

For those still playing - I bought this 2015 2H slant load bumper pull in September, directly from dealer as first owner. 2 axles, emergency disconnect brakes attached to one axle. Lug nuts have been tightened at regular intervals per the manual, until they seat.

2011 truck received new 18" Nexen tires the week before I bought the trailer. Factory installed frame hitch. Receiver ball is on a 2" drop to keep the trailer level with my 4x4 truck once my 900 lb horse is loaded, will re-evaluate that if I begin hauling two horses. Jerking/vibrating happens over 50mph whether empty or loaded.

I'm a re-entry to the horse world, so prior to September, my last towing experience was back in 2002 with weekly driving of both a 2H BP and 8 Horse gooseneck.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, with that info in mind...I'm starting to wonder if you have a tire problem on the trailer. New or not, trailer manufacturers are well known for using the cheapest Chinese tires they can find...and it's not uncommon for them to be problematic right off the dealers lot. Google "Chinese tire bomb" and read up on the experiences the RV guys have - horse trailers are not necessarilly any different.

I'd consider taking the trailer to a TIRE shop (not an RV shop, not a run of the mill repair facility...specifically, a third party TIRE dealer) and ask them to check the rubber - they may need to take them all off and physically check them out, including putting them on the balancer. I somehow wouldn't be surprised that they may find one tire that is either horribly out of balance, out of round, or has a manufacturing defect of some sort. The fact the issue only rears it's head above a certain speed, given everything else seems ruled out...screams tire issue to me.

The reason I suggest a tire dealer is that they're usually better equipped and have no financial interest in telling you "yeah, I don't see anything wrong" like the original dealer might be. Most RV / trailer dealers don't have tire balancers either, and for that matter, a lot of trailer tires aren't ever balanced to begin with - unless you have a serious balance issue to begin with it's often unnecessary.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Could be a defective axle on the trailer.


----------



## Ike (Sep 1, 2013)

Keep in mind that if this is your first bumper pull, some jerkiness is almost expected.

Maybe had a friend that has experience with them ride with you and see if they think it is much more than it should be.

Ike


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

PrivatePilot said:


> OK, with that info in mind...I'm starting to wonder if you have a tire problem on the trailer. New or not, trailer manufacturers are well known for using the cheapest Chinese tires they can find...and it's not uncommon for them to be problematic right off the dealers lot. Google "Chinese tire bomb" and read up on the experiences the RV guys have - horse trailers are not necessarilly any different.
> 
> I'd consider taking the trailer to a TIRE shop (not an RV shop, not a run of the mill repair facility...specifically, a third party TIRE dealer) and ask them to check the rubber - they may need to take them all off and physically check them out, including putting them on the balancer. I somehow wouldn't be surprised that they may find one tire that is either horribly out of balance, out of round, or has a manufacturing defect of some sort. The fact the issue only rears it's head above a certain speed, given everything else seems ruled out...screams tire issue to me.
> 
> The reason I suggest a tire dealer is that they're usually better equipped and have no financial interest in telling you "yeah, I don't see anything wrong" like the original dealer might be. Most RV / trailer dealers don't have tire balancers either, and for that matter, a lot of trailer tires aren't ever balanced to begin with - unless you have a serious balance issue to begin with it's often unnecessary.


Makes sense for it to be a tire issue being it happens at 50mph empty or loaded.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ike said:


> Keep in mind that if this is your first bumper pull, some jerkiness is almost expected.
> 
> Maybe had a friend that has experience with them ride with you and see if they think it is much more than it should be.
> 
> Ike


I'd disagree with that. While I can sometimes feel some minor trailer movement over large bumps, my BP is never what I would describe as jerky or vibrating. Definitely not the way OP is describing. A new trailer especially should smoothly follow.

OP, did your trailer come with a warranty? Have you had a chance to have the dealership look at it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

An easy test would be to hitch it to another vehicle & see if the same thing happens. If so then look at the trailer, if not, the truck.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Update (much delayed, sorry!): 2 of the cheap factory installed trailer tires were bad. Since the trailer was just a few months old, the manufacturer replaced those 2 with better quality radial tires, and I replaced the other 2. Phew.


----------

